# Subcompact Tractor 3pt ht Planter Build



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Good morning,
I am mulling over building a 3 point hitch planter out of a earthway seeder. I am only planning on using the plates and some of the gear operations of the planner and building a metal frame. I'm not looking for a field planter but just a small garden planter. Just tossing the ideal out looking for thoughts. This is going to be a winter project for me.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does your area offer equipment auctions w/attachments...good place for ideas and just might have something you can revamp.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Does your area offer equipment auctions w/attachments...good place for ideas and just might have something you can revamp.


It is as much about the build as it is having the planter. I just want to see If I can do it. I am always building something.


----------

